# Best 7x7x7 ( Non V Cube )



## Dustin (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi just wondering what do you guys think is the best 7x7x7 thats not a v cube? It would be helpful if someone would label out all the 7x7x7s out there also


----------



## Vinny (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I don't think anyone out there owns every single knock off 7x7, but the Ghost Hand isn't bad. It's kind if bad at cutting corners during the 3x3 stage, but the middle layers turn very fast. If you tighten it it should stop locking up.

But get the V Cube. For $12 more from Cubedepot it's worth it.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 10, 2011)

alright thnx


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 10, 2011)

What happened to not supporting knock-offs?


----------



## Owen (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> What happened to not supporting knock-offs?


 
This ain't TwistyPuzzles.com, partner.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> What happened to not supporting knock-offs?


 When people forgot to read the rules and people started hating V-cubes for the whole Dayan v. V-cube thing. 
I'm pretty sure we're not even allowed to discuss this on here.


----------



## maggot (Mar 10, 2011)

it is part of the forum rules not to discuss KOs. the vcube is a good puzzle. the KOs are indeed 7x7 puzzles but they pale in comparison, just fyi.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 10, 2011)

maggot said:


> it is part of the forum rules not to discuss KOs. the vcube is a good puzzle. the KOs are indeed 7x7 puzzles but they pale in comparison, just fyi.


 
Yeah they're not really as good as the V Cube.

Would that also mean you're not supposed to talk about Ghost Hand 5x5?


----------



## maggot (Mar 10, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah they're not really as good as the V Cube.
> 
> Would that also mean you're not supposed to talk about Ghost Hand 5x5?



correct. if you wish to know a little bit more about KO, i would reccomend taking your questions to bigbee or IRC or something.


----------



## CuberKyle (Mar 10, 2011)

is the yj 5x5 considered a knockoff?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2011)

CuberKyle said:


> is the yj 5x5 considered a knockoff?


 
Both models yes. Model I is an Eastsheen I believe. Model II is V Cube.

I felt a YJ 7x7x7 before. Fgging 1337


----------



## convinsa (Mar 10, 2011)

The yj is a good 7x7x7 to have. i like it!


Dustin said:


> Hi just wondering what do you guys think is the best 7x7x7 thats not a v cube? It would be helpful if someone would label out all the 7x7x7s out there also


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 10, 2011)

The x cube 7. It haven't come out yet and is only still a protyped but it's cubic


----------



## splinteh (Mar 10, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> The x cube 7. It haven't come out yet and is only still a protyped but it's cubic



hype.


----------



## theace (Mar 10, 2011)

The x4 lived up to the hype. At least for me. Let's see if the x7 does too.


----------

